# 20gal long Crystal Red Shrimp tank journal (Update Feb 8)



## davej

So I have decided to set up a CRS tank.
I am using ADA aquasoil in my 20 gal long tank.
Been playing around with decor, here is my latest attempt.
Still waiting for the aquasoil to stop leaching off ammonia.
At present I am running two sponge filters (and a small aquaclear temporarily). I am contemplating using a eheim 2213 canister connected up to one of the sponge filters on the intake, so it will act as a prefilter and not suck up any of the shrimp.
So what do you guys think so far?


----------



## shaobo

Looks great, the moss tree looks awesome!!


----------



## neven

wow, one of the best tree's i've seen


----------



## athena

absolutely love the moss tree!


----------



## Adz1

This is a really nice set up Dave the shrimp will love it.


----------



## fraggalrock

Ohhhh Love that Moss tree!!


----------



## mysticalnet

nice tree, need a full tank shot!


----------



## Tn23

Nice Tree! Where are the shrimps?


----------



## MananaP

Good to see more and more shrimp keepers here in BC, hope one day we have something like in japan & Germany where they have competitions. Get together would also be great for the hobby.


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Love the tree. 

x2 on the get together. That would be great.


----------



## djamm

Great looking tree...I sure the shrimp are going to love the new place once the tank has cycled!

Cheers


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'm loving this one. For the filter, do you mean an Eheim 2213? Or a Fluval 204/205?


----------



## target

That look pretty cool. I agree, a full tank shot is needed.


----------



## davej

Thanks for all the great comments!
The tank is still a work in progress and the rest is pretty boring (for now).
Full tank shot when it actually looks like something.
I am thinking of doing a section of moss wall on the back and need to figure out what to do on the left side still.

Yup Gary its a eheim not fluval(I was a little tired while posting), I corrected that.

No shrimp in the tank yet as I am waiting for the tank to cycle properly first, no point in rushing and risking the shrimp.


----------



## Mferko

looks fantastic dave, i like the moss tree i think i might try building one lol
thanks again for the red cherry shrimps theyre doin great, several have big bright saddles now...


----------



## MananaP

Mferko said:


> looks fantastic dave, i like the moss tree i think i might try building one lol
> thanks again for the red cherry shrimps theyre doin great, several have big bright saddles now...


Hehehe, this is what i'm talking about. From high end arowana keeper i switched to shrimps after i was inspired on how beautiful they are and never turned back.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nice tree  Lovely tank Cant wait to see the shrimp!


----------



## Morainy

The tree is beautiful. Looks like a fairy tale kind of tree. Hope that your shrimp love it. What kind of shrimp will live in this tank?


----------



## ah_Dan

Where you get the driftwood from??!!

I have always been looking for those driftwood but never find anything like that locally.


----------



## davej

Driftwood is from Chatachuck market in Thailand.
Definitely not local.


----------



## clintgv

I like your set-up. That tree looks amazing


----------



## PeteAce

Nice setup Dave. I'd like to keep CRS too in the future, this is a great thread to follow and learn!


----------



## tang daddy

Looks good Dave, nice to see you join the family of Crs keepers... Are you still doing cherry shrimps?


----------



## davej

tang daddy said:


> Looks good Dave, nice to see you join the family of Crs keepers... Are you still doing cherry shrimps?


Thanks, looking forward to getting a few shrimp in here. Patience...patience...

Yes I still have about a gazillion shrimp in my 33, I will have to take a few pictures of that and post it up today, that way I will at least have a few shrip pictures in the thread.

Might have to see if I can buy some painted reds and keep them with the CRS as well, they are amazing.


----------



## davej

Here you go

























New tank, full tank shot


----------



## mysticalnet

Nice tree, nice tank, can I ask where did you get those breeding tubes?


----------



## TCR

I like everyone one love the tree.. i think if you got a carpet too that would look sweet.. i would be almost like its not under water


----------



## davej

mysticalnet said:


> Nice tree, nice tank, can I ask where did you get those breeding tubes?


I got them from Frank our resident shrimp Guru. Super nice guy, he should be able to sort you out if he still has some left. Here is a link to where he has them for sale.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-equipment-winter-clearing-my-parents-shed-8621/


----------



## davej

So a bit of an update is due. I went away for Xmas holidays for 3 weeks to visit family. After getting back I got some beautiful shrimp from Ed (shaobo).
They are incredible, they add so much color to the tank.
As you can see the tree has filled in nicely as well. The only complaint right now is the damn pond snails that came over with the moss. I may have to pick up a few assassin snails to curb their numbers. As well here are a couple of shots of one of my cherries in my pleco grow out tank, great color.


----------



## jobber

i wish i was a shrimp so i can be grazing underneath that tree!
gorgeous tree.


----------



## DR1V3N

Where did you pick up that cool stump, if you don't mind me asking Dave?


----------



## davej

Picked it up in Thailand last year.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

> Picked it up in Thailand last year.


There's a true hobbyist, picking up fish stuff whilst on vacation.


----------



## jobber

davej said:


> Picked it up in Thailand last year.


i want to go to thailand now to pick up driftwood


----------



## rwong2k10

wow really red looking cherry shrimp you've got there


----------



## shungo

where did u get those tunnels?


----------



## davej

shungo said:


> where did u get those tunnels?


From Frank ( jiang604 ) on the site here, PM to see if he still has any.
Good Luck


----------



## Phillyb

Got to love the green haha good looking shrimp all in all great work


----------



## davej

A few new pictures, snapped with the iphone.
Have since added:
CO2
A moss wall with some Tropica weeping moss
Downoi
Staurogyne Repens - Thanks Bien, nice healthy stuff
25 boraras brigittae (chili rasboras) from April's, nice and healthy

enjoy


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice Dave. Will have to come and check it out soon.


----------



## mysticalnet

nice shrimps!


----------



## waynet

Hi:

Great CRS tank. I see you have some beautiful plants. 
The red circles in this picture.

What is the name of the plant? Do you know who sells them and how much they usually cost?

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## gklaw

jobber604 said:


> i wish i was a shrimp so i can be grazing underneath that tree!
> gorgeous tree.


Hahahahaha 

Hi Ming, I almost burst out in laughter. Just held it in so I don't wake up my family.

If you don't spend so my time with your fish tank. You could be sitting under a tree with your girl friend gazing stars - as least when it gets warmer.


----------



## davej

waynet said:


> Hi:
> 
> Great CRS tank. I see you have some beautiful plants.
> The red circles in this picture.
> 
> What is the name of the plant? Do you know who sells them and how much they usually cost?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wayne.


Thanks for the compliment Wayne.
The plant you are asking about is Downoi (Pogostemon helferi)
The Downoi you see there is from a single Tropica pot bought locally.
Can't remember the price, sorry.


----------



## waynet

Thanks for the info.

I am looking for a few small plants for my CRS tank. I want to find the kind that grows well with as little maintenance as possible.

It should also stay short. I don't want the kind that I need to dose my CRS tank with fertilizer.

I only have a 10g CRS tank so 3 of those Downoi plant would do.

Wayne.



davej said:


> Thanks for the compliment Wayne.
> The plant you are asking about is Downoi (Pogostemon helferi)
> The Downoi you see there is from a single Tropica pot bought locally.
> Can't remember the price, sorry.


----------



## target

Looking really good Dave. That tree has filled in like crazy


----------



## Pamelajo

Great pics! Love that moss tree.


----------



## athena

Wow that moss tree looks incredible!


----------



## twleung

i like ur tank!! i have a empty 20 gal long, empty because i havnt found a canopy yet

whats your setup for lighting and canopy?? where can i get it?


----------



## davej

Thanks for the comments on the moss tree, after adding CO2 to the tank it is in need of a serious pruning.
As for the canopies I bought the tanks used and they already had them. I changed the lights over to a coralife T5 double fixture. 1 10,000K + 1 6700K bulb, so far I am really happy with the growth on the other plants. Will try and post some new pictures this weekend.


----------

